# Riding Critique?



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

For english riding, you pinkys should be on the inside of the reins

Your hands need to be higher up and closer together.

But for only 2 months that is **** good lol.


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

Lol thankyou, I also know I need to rise out of my seat more in rising trot. I have a slight problem when dismounting though. Cause she has quite a high-backed saddle, and I dont know whether it's just because I'm a beginner, I find it hard to dismount easily. The last couple of weeks my instructor has had to pull my right leg over the saddle so I can get down. Any ideas on how to help this?


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> For english riding, you pinkys should be on the inside of the reins
> 
> Your hands need to be higher up and closer together.
> 
> But for only 2 months that is **** good lol.


 I was always taught to keep my thumb and pinky finger on the outside of the rein?:?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

LisaClarke said:


> I was always taught to keep my thumb and pinky finger on the outside of the rein?:?


Me too. That's how i've always held the reins...
I also disagree with her bringing her hands closer together. They're close enough. 
Your puppy dogging in these pictures. You need to get your hands out of your lap and turn your hands so that your thumb is on top. When you're riding you also want more bend in your elbow. Choke up on the reins a tiny bit and bring those hands out of your lap. The saddle might be a bit too small for you also, which may be causing your problem's dismounting? But for solving that problem you really need to build up your muscles. That's all there is to it. Remember to keep those eyes up and heels down.

Do you take lessons?
You really don't look bad for riding for two months so don't sweat it. It takes time to develop your seat and position. Heck I've been riding for 12 years and mine's not anywhere near perfect, it's effective, but it needs work.
:]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi there 

What an absolutely beautiful mare! What an honor and priveledge to beable to be with her eh? You both look great together and I can see how proud you are of not only yourself, but of her.

The first thing I noticed, is that it does appear that your saddle is too small for you. This will effect your form while in the saddle, your balance and your centeredness.

*1) *Lets start with your leathers - do you see your feet? See how your toes are lower at an angle, than your heels are?

That is beacuse you are reaching for your toes for balance, when in reality - it should be your heels doing their job.

Your leather length is a good length for you - but somewhere along the line from your upper thighs to your calf, you are gripping somewhere - blocking this flow of natural weight from your upper body to your heels.......which is not allowing your heels and ankles to do their jobs.

Your heels must beable to sink and absorb all your bodies weight so that they can anchor you in your tack, so you can get that feeling of balance. Your ankles, but be allowed to be shock absorbers - your heels and ankles must be allowed to work together.

So - lets re-establish your lower legs, and teach them to do their job accordingly. Open your legs up, allow your bodies weight to flow down into your heels. Allow your heels to sink.

Your inner calf should be on your horses side - not the back of your calf. 

Work on lengthening your legs. Open them up, stretch them down - allow your heels and ankles to do their jobs.

~~~~~

*2)* Secondly, I notice that you are not using your core at all. You must establish a strong core, to be an effective rider. I notice in a few of your pictures, that you have a hollowed out lower back - which you must work on correcting.

Imagine a bowl of water the center of your belly. As Sally Swift would say - that bowl of water is your balance and effectiveness. The moment you hollow out your lower back, you've now allowed that bowl of balance to gush out the front of you. The moment you roach your lower back, you've now allowed that bowl of balance to gush out your back.

We want balance. Work on straitening your lower back, pulling your tummy inwards and start using it! Work on your belly, allow it to strengthen and support you - through that, you will gain a more effective seat, stabillity and balance.

~~~~


*3)* Thirdly - due to your lack of strength in your center, this has effected your upper body.

See how low your hands are carried? See how open your elbow angle is? See how sloppy your shoulders are? See how you are always looking down?

All this is effected due to the links in the chain being disrupted. Your body parts, are all links in a chain. Each one must be working to aid the others surrounding it. Same with your body parts - each one must be working properly, to aid your other body parts. 

Without one, the other cannot do its job properly.

You know - like the tune "the leg bone is connected to the thigh bone. The thigh bone is connected to the knee bone...etc, etc." Same idea here -

Sit up tall, bring those shoulders back, CARRY your hands, close that elbow angle.

You MUST have an effective hand carraige to aid yourself and your horse. When we carry our hands low...the rest of our body follows or vice versa.

You drop you hands, you elbows open and tighten. Your elbows open and your shoulders drop. Your shoulders drop, your head follows - again, or vice versa. 

When we carry our hands low like that, we have no where to give. No where to take. We cannot lift, aid, support, soften, be softened. We cannot ask, be asked. 

We must learn proper hand carraige to aid our horses.

Bring those elbows to your sides.

Right now - your hands are dropped near your horses withers. You pull them down into your crotch - and they are very ineffective. 

~~~~


So lets work on opening your legs. Re-establsihing your inner calf, and allowing your heels to deepen and your ankles to absorb.
 
Start using your core. Strengthen and use your belly muscles. 
 
Straiten that lower back.
 
Sit up tall, lift your shoulders, close those elbow angles and carry your hands.
And look up 
~~~~

I hope that helps  Enjoy! And have fun!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is how you are supposed to hold the reins for English : )


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't tell, is the pinky out?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Your thumb is ontop as you see in the picture, then your index, middle and 3rd finger are on the rein opposite of your body. Then the pinky is on the other side of the rein

I cannot explain it that well - lol. 

Your pinky and thumb are opposite of your other 3 fingers.


~~~

The OP is holding her reins correctly - as you see in the first picutre - in her hands.

The only thing that needs to be corrected is closing her elbow angle, carrying her hands and bringing her thumbs up. But yes, she is holding her reins correctly in her hands.


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

Thankyou for all the advice, had a lesson today - just got back infact. She spooked and bucked with me cause a stupid van came speeding past the road by the school, and a dog barked really loudly. She insisted in showing me her skills in bucking lol! But I sat to it and was fine. 

I get what several people have said about the saddle, unfortunately - she is a riding school horse, and the biggest horse they have there, so they wouldnt be able to swap her saddle over. But it is partly because I am overweight, and that is something I'm working on (Since new year i've lost 1.5 stone) but with healthy eating and horse riding, i'm hoping that soon the saddle will be better for me.

'MIEventer', you are right with the way you hold the reins, I asked my instructor today and thats right what you put


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Your pinky is correct, I'm not sure what they are trying to explain w/ their wording, but your hands (the way you hold your reigns is correct). Your legs look great, shoulders are back, a couple times I felt like you had your hands in your lap, you need to give a little more (less bend in the elbow). Also, they used to say to act like you are holding to cups of coffee but you don't quite want your thumbs straight up in the air, you want a slight angle following the neckline. You look great thoughl.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry MIEventer, I didn't see your post or I wouldnt have said anything about the hands. You said what I wanted to say.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Your stirrups look a little long, to me. 
I was going to say get your heals down as low as they can get- but then I realized they took a bit to long to reach.. 
But if other people are riding her and you have to adjust them every lesson, then it probably didn't happen again. 
I also noticed you were falling forward a bit- probably another effect of the long stirrups.
This mare is gorgeous! =D What's her name?
You look really nice for two months.. beyond nice, actually. lol. 
Just try to sit up a litte more and also- your not supposed to hold the slack in your reins. Just let it hang either two the side, or flick it onto her kneck.
There's this little pony I ride, and you have to have your reins super short on him, but he gets scared if you flick the reins forward so I have to have them on the side, and theres so much extra rein its below his shoulder.


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah i know about my arms and my position with my hands, just sommin i need to improve on really! Thanks for all the nice comments about her and 'IheartPheobe' her name is Inka


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry, i like ride western like soooo much, that i have put english aside for a while. And i totally forgot how to hold the reins lol!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I noticed the saddle being too small, and it's a shame you can't get one that fits you better. It's just as important that you're saddle fits you too, not just your horse. I bet it's uncomfortable. =|

You are holding your reins correctly, although you need to bring your thumbs up to the sky, like your holding an ice cream cone. You don't want to dump all the ice cream on your horses neck, now do you? =]

I also agree with whoever it was that said you need to develop your "core." It's really not easy, it takes a long time to get everything down, and even then, there will always be more you can work on. An exercise I have done to work on keeping your toes up is to take your feet out of the stirrups and put your feet in between your horse and the stirrups. Then, you lift your toe and "hold" your stirrups up and away from you. I hope that makes sense, because it really does work. You can do it at all gaits, but it's just as productive if it's just at the walk.

I also see you looking down. I think everyone does it, even if they don't admit it. I was told a few things about looking down. You go where you look, so if your horse spooks or bolts, it's that much more likely that you'll fall. That's no fun. I've also been told that my horse's head will still remain attached to her neck if I look away from it, it doesn't need my supervision. AND I've been told that her ears/mane/neck will not ever change colors, ever.

Just some things to think about. You do look great, some people think riding just means to get on and go. It's good that you're looking for advice and input, every little bit of constructive criticism helps. =]


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey!

I love to critique people who have positive attitude towards learning and improving, and I see a lot of that in you! You seem really confident, but not arrogant -- you're eager to improve which is why you will be able to go really far in your riding.

You've already progressed so quickly! Looking at you riding, I would have thought you had been riding for five or sixth months, not two! Keep up the good work, girl!

Now, let's start with the critique.

The one thing I absolutely love about you is that your shoulders are back and relaxed. This is a really, really important part of your form to develop early, and it looks like you've got it down. I see a lot of beginner riders whose shoulders are hunched forward, and it causes them to tip and throw off their whole position and, if the problem worsens, it can serious throw off their riding, too. So, kudos to you for learning the back&relaxed shoulders early on!!

Now, while you do have really nice shoulders, I still see you tipping forward a bit. This is due primarily to two things:

1. Clamping your knees to the saddle
2. Looking down

First, let's look at your knees. This is a *big* problem for me, too. When you feel yourself losing your balance, you tend to grip with your knees - it's a natural reaction! That's probably why we fall off as much as we do. :wink: Pinching with your knee causes your whole upper body to tip forward, and your whole lower leg to swing back, causing your to lose your balance and base of support.

This being said, you want your base of support to be through your lower leg and calf, not through your knee.

The fix? Work on strengthening that lower leg and get that knee off the saddle! (The knee part will come naturally as you strengthen your lower leg).

How do you strengthen your lower leg? Through lots and lots of two-point!! Challenge yourself to see how long you can stay up for. Then, next time - try to beat your record! In your two-point, work on sinking ALL your weight into your heels and really focus on *not* supporting yourself with your knee.

Now, let's talk about where you are looking. This should be a fairly easy fix. All you have to do is keep checking yourself and making sure you are looking up and where you want to go. You don't have to look down at your horse all the time (although she is so gorgeous, I'd have a hard time tearing my eyes, away, too!  )

Look up and ahead: Your horse isn't going to disappear. It will help you not tip forward, and, obviously keep you from running in to things. :wink:

Next order of business: hands.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE how your hands are so light. This is another skill that's just SO important to learn right in the beginning. I see too many beginners (in pictures, videos, and at my barn) with rough hands that bang their horse's mouth every single stride. I absolutely love how you are keeping your hands light and not interfering with your horse's mouth.

A horse ridden with light hands is a happy, willing horse. xD

You do need to correct how your hands are positioned, however. You can do this without sacrificing softness.

1. Rotate your hand out so your thumbs are on top.
2. Push your hands forward a bit so they are in front of the pommel, not right at your crotch. Once your hands are forward a bit more, you may want to shorten your reins a bit.
3. Lift your hands up into the air a bit more so they are not resting on the neck or the pommel.

Once you get your hand position correct, you should find that you have more control and can sort of "feel" your horse's mouth through the reins. Just keep checking that your hands are where they should be and after a while it will just become habit!!

My last little bit of advice before I wrap this up is that I think your heels can be down a bit more. Really focus on sinking your weight down through your heels. This will come with time. 

Overall, you are doing great so far! Just little things here and there and you will be on your way! You've got great potential: You're confident, eager to learn, and you seem relaxed in the saddle, as if that was where you were born to be.  Don't ever give up, keep on trying to improve yourself and learn more, and always be open to suggestions.

Good luck, and I look forward to seeing more pictures of you and that stunning ( :shock::shock: ) horse in the future!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Any reason why the horse is in an elevator bit with a novice rider? Just wondering.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It is more than likely coaching error - I saw that too, and thought to myself that if I were her coach, I'd put her on the lunge line first to teach her the important aspects *seat and legs*, so that she can learn control when she is given the reins.


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

CJ82Sky said:


> Any reason why the horse is in an elevator bit with a novice rider? Just wondering.


I'm not 100% sure why she is in that bit, but she is strong, and even some of the strong men that ride her find her a bit hard to control sometimes. But she isnt strong to the extent that no-one can stop her/ride her properly. I've seen some people get really nice movement and a nice canter out of her - without feeling dangered by her. Its just different people's strength's and confidence levels I guess. But she is a shire, and thats why I like her because she is big. But i'm not 100% sure if I'm honest about her bit.


----------



## louiseiscool (Apr 4, 2009)

everyone else has said all i can think of, so this is sort of pointless, but i just wanted to say that you are doing really well for just two months of riding. i know people that have been riding for years with more probs than you! you look like a sympathetic and natural rider so keep it up!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

MIEventer, I just learnt so much from you!!! I'm learening to and have some of the same problems as the OP, what you just said made so much sense. you are able to break it down so well. are you an instructor?, if not you should be. my instructor is very good at breaking things down like that too. it is the most important quality of an instructor I think.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Boxer - I really appreciate that.

Eventually I would love to start my own riding fascillity, but I still have so much to learn. I would like to get to a certain level of eventing first before I start coaching - and I have had people come to me asking for lessons, but I decline because I just don't feel ready yet.

I do not want to become what I dispise so much - Uneducated Coaches, Turning out Uneducated Riders.

I've had my share of those, and I am angry because when I look at where I am riding skill wise at the age of 32, I should of known what I am learning now - I should of learnt that years ago, but I didn't - because we only know what our coaches know.

That is why I stress so much - ask questions, branch out of your little box of your lesson world, reach out to others and take your part and responsibllity of learning.

Don't end up later on in your riding years, feeling that what you just learnt, you should of learnt already.

Know what I mean?

Eventually I willl coach, but not right now.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean! I had a year of lessons with one instructor but feel like I learn't not much at all, in just 8 weeks with my new instructor I have learn't more than in a whole year with my old one. Good luck with your eventing and eventual instructing career, good on you for being so focused on learning.


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> For english riding, you pinkys should be on the inside of the reins
> 
> Your hands need to be higher up and closer together.
> 
> But for only 2 months that is **** good lol.


Nope the pinkys are always on the outside of the reins, as they are the weakest finger. 

Hands up, heels down, and look where you're going. You look amazing for only riding for 2 months hun! Good luck and keep riding!


----------



## Equinspire (Feb 28, 2009)

As everyone else has pretty much said, you look great for only 2 months of riding! And she truly is a most gorgeous mare, lucky you! 

One thing I might suggest is that you can try the 'two way stretch' exercise. This is where you stretch your upper body up and your legs down simultaneously, while making sure you're keeping your body all lined up with the straight line from ear-shoulder-hip-heel. I don't mean that you do a big exaggerated stretch, just enough to lift up your upper body to improve your posture, and lengthen your legs with the weight in the heel. It really helps to 'straighten out the kinks' that develop when we start to do things like slouch/collapse a hip/sit crookedly/etc. 

I find it's a good thing to do before every transition, as it soon becomes a subconscious reminder to fix your seat up before you ask the horse to do something. 



lauraa94x said:


> Lol thankyou, I also know I need to rise out of my seat more in rising trot. I have a slight problem when dismounting though. Cause she has quite a high-backed saddle, and I dont know whether it's just because I'm a beginner, I find it hard to dismount easily. The last couple of weeks my instructor has had to pull my right leg over the saddle so I can get down. Any ideas on how to help this?


It may help to think about moving your head lower down near the horse's neck as you swing your leg/s up to dismount. It's much easier if you use your balance to really swing your leg/s up as you move your head down, than it is to try and lift your leg up high by itself.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Equinspire (Feb 28, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I do not want to become what I dispise so much - Uneducated Coaches, Turning out Uneducated Riders.
> 
> I've had my share of those, and I am angry because when I look at where I am riding skill wise at the age of 32, I should of known what I am learning now - I should of learnt that years ago, but I didn't - because we only know what our coaches know.
> 
> That is why I stress so much - ask questions, branch out of your little box of your lesson world, reach out to others and take your part and responsibllity of learning.


 Just wanted to say that because you feel so strongly about this, you're a lot further along the path to becoming a great coach than a lot of people I know who have been coaching for years!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know much about english riding but I just wanted to say.........Gorgeous horse and you look like you are really having fun. Congrats on riding her that day that she bucked.


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

So, just a quick update. Had my lesson again as normal today. I kept everyone's advice in mind, and really felt the difference. My instructor noticed it too! Kept reminding myself to bring my hands up, straighten my back (this helped me SOOOO much in Canter - the sitting back/position of my back got more than 3 canter strides out of her, which is all we used to get because of my position!), shoulders back etc. I felt like I was more relaxed too, and the ride was awesome. I noticed it in Inka aswell, as her ears were forward most of the lesson - which is a good sign right? Just wanted to update everyone anyways  I'm doing this course with her on Tuesday (14th). Its basically groom, tack up, ride in the school, then hack out. So I'm really looking forward to it. But has anyone got any advice on hacking out? Cause it is my first time, and its not that I dont trust her - I just feel a bit nervous about it. Thankyou for everyone's support and advice - mean's alot to me. x


----------



## Equinspire (Feb 28, 2009)

First time hacking out is pretty exciting! I guess the main thing to do is just be as relaxed as you can, and remember the things you've been working on with your seat when you ride out. A good seat and a calm, relaxed attitude are the most important things wherever you're riding. 

Have fun!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

well everything has been summed up  and you are looking great for 12 months! 

and MIeventer you have helped me learn a ton! You have a wonderful critique!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MIEventer*  
_I do not want to become what I dispise so much - Uneducated Coaches, Turning out Uneducated Riders.

I've had my share of those, and I am angry because when I look at where I am riding skill wise at the age of 32, I should of known what I am learning now - I should of learnt that years ago, but I didn't - because we only know what our coaches know.

That is why I stress so much - ask questions, branch out of your little box of your lesson world, reach out to others and take your part and responsibllity of learning._



> Just wanted to say that because you feel so strongly about this, you're a lot further along the path to becoming a great coach than a lot of people I know who have been coaching for years! :grin:


Well, thank you. That is very kind of you to say! I appreciate that. I have a long way to go.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> and MIeventer you have helped me learn a ton! You have a wonderful critique!
> __________________


You are more than welcome, glad I can help more than the OP with these issues


----------

